# Our New Website



## Leviticus (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey everyone, i was wondering if you could give me some feedback on a website Joshua. L, Chris. C, John. P and I created a few days ago? It's not complete yet, but there should be enough information on their to keep you entertained  Website: www.aus-speedcubing.110mb.com

Yes i did ask Pjk if i could use the old image. Any advice on what to add etc

Thanks for viewing 

-Levi-


----------



## cpt.Justice (Oct 6, 2008)

Perhaps adding something like a glossary would be a good idea.
I was thinking along the lines of this


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 6, 2008)

cpt.Justice said:


> Perhaps adding something like a glossary would be a good idea.
> I was thinking along the lines of this


Why make another glossary instead of offering new content?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 6, 2008)

Aussie's have the most excellent taste of music ever. 
No questions asked.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 7, 2008)

looks nice, good content, and my name + method is on it 

I like it!


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 7, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> looks nice, good content, and my name + method is on it
> 
> I like it!



I would always mention you, connsideing you helped me with my 5x5 times so much(Even if i don't use your edge method )


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 7, 2008)

i like it alot, just finish up those under construction pages :]


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 7, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> i like it alot, just finish up those under construction pages :]



Thanks Alex! Yeah we should be finished within a week or so.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 7, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > i like it alot, just finish up those under construction pages :]
> ...



i like the 2x2x2 photos, possibly "photoshopped" in MS paint?


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 7, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> Leviticus said:
> 
> 
> > ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> ...



Busted* Lol, yeah Josh did them on Paint.


----------



## joshuali (Oct 7, 2008)

well couldn't think of a more creative way haha


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 7, 2008)

awesome web site, i think this would be a cool feature, if its possible you can make it. i think it would be awesome to have an australian records page, where you have official and unnoficial stats on there. just a thought


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 7, 2008)

wow! such a great website. how about the online shop?


----------



## Stefan (Oct 7, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Lol, yeah Josh did them on Paint.


Dude needs to learn not to save as BMP but as PNG.


----------



## Guoguodi (Oct 7, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Leviticus said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, yeah Josh did them on Paint.
> ...



Was about to post that!

Nice site, looking forward to seeing new content.


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 7, 2008)

Guoguodi said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Leviticus said:
> ...



Thanks  Yeah we shold be done soon, but we keep adding new sections aha


----------



## joshuali (Oct 7, 2008)

sorry...will do that next time


----------



## Stefan (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok... just to clarify why BMP sucks: It doesn't compress at all so your files get huge, the page loads slowly (depends on people's internet connection).

Your "empty 2x2 grid" picture for example is 165006 bytes and I converted it to PNG and it became 149 bytes.


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 7, 2008)

2x2 Permuting(Ortega) pics are mediocre and would totally confuse a beginner.

I think that a physical video would help.


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 7, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> 2x2 Permuting(Ortega) pics are mediocre and would totally confuse a beginner.
> 
> I think that a physical video would help.



Yeah that would be better, thanks  I'll notify Josh.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 7, 2008)

Eh. Ortega is simple. Really, really simple. Especially XLL. A simple explanation of the diagrams (really just that one represents what needs to happen in the top layer, and the other what needs to happen in the bottom layer) should suffice. If people can't handle Ortega without a video tutorial...


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 8, 2008)

Ortega should be explained as follows:
* Orient 1st layer (permutation is not important) using intuition
* Orient 2nd layer (permuatiation is not important) using regular OLL's or 2x2x2 optimised ones (R2 U2 R U2 R2)
* Count the number of horizontal bars (not vertical)
0 = F2 R2 F2
1 = (R' D L') U2 (L D' R), or a faster alg
2 = (R2 U R2 U2) y' (R2 U R2 U2), or a faster alg
3 = Not possible
4 = Y-Perm, or another alg/PLL that switches 2 diagonal corners
5 = A-Perm, or another alg/PLL that switches 2 adjacent corners
6 = Not possible
7 = Not possible
8 = Skip
9 = You don't understand what a horizontal bar is, do you?


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 8, 2008)

Alright, thanks guys. We will fix it shortly, and Josh said he will also make a video soon


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 8, 2008)

there's master magic but no normal magic?
i can't wait for the blindfolded section to be done.
i can finally learn something.


----------



## Rubixgod (Oct 9, 2008)

It looks really nice. but i tried going on a few minutes ago and it said that it couldnt connect the server. is the site down right now?


----------



## ccchips296 (Oct 9, 2008)

argh....sorry guys (and girls) but the site is down right now and we are not quite sure why....dunno whats happening :confused:


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 9, 2008)

Rubixgod said:


> It looks really nice. but i tried going on a few minutes ago and it said that it couldnt connect the server. is the site down right now?



Yeah sorry about that Matt. The server is down temporarily, it should be up soon. Sorry for the incovenience


----------



## Rubixgod (Oct 9, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Rubixgod said:
> 
> 
> > It looks really nice. but i tried going on a few minutes ago and it said that it couldnt connect the server. is the site down right now?
> ...



its ok i just hope your website is a huge success


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 9, 2008)

Rubixgod said:


> Leviticus said:
> 
> 
> > Rubixgod said:
> ...



Haha thanks, it's nice to see we have a fan


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 9, 2008)

You have many fans actually. Me and friends love your website, cannot wait for it to be finished and up again.
Just wondering why there is no section for magic but there is a master magic section


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 9, 2008)

fcwy1 said:


> You have many fans actually. Me and friends love your website, cannot wait for it to be finished and up again.
> Just wondering why there is no section for magic but there is a master magic section



Yes sorry. We will have a magic tutorial up soon, Josh made the Master Magic tutorial, but his Magic's starings are broken at the moment so you might have to wait a bit. Sorry


----------



## ccchips296 (Oct 9, 2008)

ok everyone, good news... the site is back up now  sorry for the problems....some content on 4x4 has also been added now, and videos will soon be made aswell so stay tuned


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 9, 2008)

Yep, i just finished the 4x4 section with the exception of the videos.


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't know if this is a mistake or not but in the 4x4 Centers section, you said that a 4x4 has an odd number of layers. Not a big istake, just a little one.


----------



## cpt.Justice (Oct 10, 2008)

A small suggestion:
Add applets to your guides (especially the beginner's section), like Joël have done on his site.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 10, 2008)

But please don't make your site dependent on the applets. I can't learn Ryan Heise's method because none of the applets load for some reason.


----------



## cpt.Justice (Oct 10, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> But please don't make your site dependent on the applets. I can't learn Ryan Heise's method because none of the applets load for some reason.



Joël's site simply has a picture of the case, and the picture links to an applet showing the algorithm for solving it. Pretty smart, huh?


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 10, 2008)

cpt.Justice said:


> A small suggestion:
> Add applets to your guides (especially the beginner's section), like Joël have done on his site.



That's a good idea. But im not sure how to do it.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 10, 2008)

This will get you started: http://software.rubikscube.info/AnimCube/


----------



## scottp45 (Oct 19, 2008)

great website, well beyond my skills.
Edit: Maybe add a Pyraminx section? It's a popular enough puzzle. Its my favorite, my friend has one but I dont yet .
Also maybe notation for a Revenge and Professor sub-section?


----------



## TimMc (Oct 19, 2008)

Keep at it guys  It's great to see an aussie site with solutions 

Here's a preview of a project 6 people (including myself) worked on this semester at uni :-D

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Oct 19, 2008)

TimMc said:


> Keep at it guys  It's great to see an aussie site with solutions
> 
> Here's a preview of a project 6 people (including myself) worked on this semester at uni :-D
> 
> Tim.



it doesnt link to the other pages.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 19, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> it doesnt link to the other pages.



Yeah, it's just a dump of the first page. I don't want to make the system live just yet. I need to rewrite the back-end so that it can't be hacked. These sorts of things are overlooked during assignments >.<

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry to bump this, but I just had a quick look, and ah the spelling errors! Someone should do a serious spellcheck, there isn't that much text overall.


----------

